# one rule for some!



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

After i started the 'madison parker' thread yesterday... and woke up today to find it removed or hidden...

Due to the fact that madison parker is no longer a member on here...

I ask... why? ...

I have not refered to madison parker by his former username (only mod done that...on numerous occasions) ... i am speaking about madison parker... the poster on youtube... and i WILL NOT mentiob his former username... as i think its not needed..

Now... i cant understand the logic behind this? ..

Just because a member is banned/left the site... it doesnt mean all reference to them is banned also... where is the line drawn? ..

I see gamekeeper john is mentioned on here a lot..pictures of his cattys
... his videos posted for all to see...

Not to mention joerg sprave.. his slingshots and videos are also posted... a lot! ...

Its getting a bit ridiculous that we cannot mention somebodys name... or discuss something we have seen... because the guy isnt here to 'reply'' ... its not our fault! ...

I personally think some mods are far too heavy handed...

And if your going to enforce a certain rule... then enforce it right across the board.... with a level playing field...

I see gamekeeper john was getting slated in the 'supporting vendors' section... yet nothing was done? ...

See where im going? ...

Another thing...

Posting 'offensive' pictures and overriding the granny filter... i got a warning for this... yet i see other members use it freely and get nothing? ...

It should be one rule for everybody... or nothing at all.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

There is one rule for everybody. Banned members are persona non grata. GKJ and Joerg are not banned members. Even if Parker were still in good standing here, it would be a rules violation to start a bash thread about him.

If you have questions, comments, or brickbats to throw at someone over something they have said on another forum/website, why bring them up here where they can't respond?


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

The thread wasnt to ask him something...

I fear he already knows all there is to know about slingshots...

It was to speak to other people to see what they think...

Banned or not... they are still not on here...


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

No, they don't post here, but they are members in good standing. Forum rules clearly address banned members, not members in good standing who choose not to post here.

BANNED MEMBERS
Those that were banned were banned for a reason. As such, do not post quotes from them, pictures of them, etc. While they may be let back on the site in the future, during their banishment they are to be considered persona non grata.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice avatar BPR I assume they don't know the irony


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I think our opinions are becoming persona non grata.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Cjw said:


> I think our opinions are becoming persona non grata.


You are welcome to your opinion. You are not welcome to flout Forum rules.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

As Henry stated, the thread was removed for the following reasons:


It is clearly against the rules to discuss banned members.
It is against the rules to flame and bash someone
It is not cool to make comments about someone that is unable defend their point (one of the reasons why point 1 exists)


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Cjw said:


> I think our opinions are becoming persona non grata.


As with anyone, you have the right to leave at any point if you do not like the way that this site is run. It would be pretty funny to leave because you don't like.... (1)that we deleted a thread where member bashing occurred..... (2)that we deleted a thread you posted in objection to a member being banned who had clearly broken the site rules on multiple occasions, and in doing so breaking site rules yourself.... (3) that we deleted a thread where you were flaming the moderating team for deleting the post where you broke the site rules. It is clear you don't like it here. Why do you hang around? I am sure that the Slingshot Channel Forum or the Rebel Slingshot Forum would welcome active members such as yourself. Although, I can tell you that the person you were defending is banned on the Slingshot Channel Forum as well. Also, what you get away with here would have gotten you banned on both of those forums already because of their "Rudeness" based banning rules.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

B.P.R said:


> I see gamekeeper john was getting slated in the 'supporting vendors' section... yet nothing was done? ...


GKJ left on his own to start a competing forum, he didn't get banned (although his dad did). The member that posted had concerns about the trade practices of the vendor, and posted it in that way. He was posting concerns about a vendor that has the ability to reply back if they chose to. You were bashing someone who could not defend themselves.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

If you read my post I never defended what the banned person did , never suggested they be brought back, I asked what happened to him other people responded and all he-- broke loose. And the only reason I flamed any mod was because we were being flamed and called trouble makers and making a--es out of our selfs for saying how we feel.look at my post and see if I ever said it was mistake to ban said person.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

not a very good way to promote participation in the forum.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Cjw said:


> If you read my post I never defended what the banned person did , never suggested they be brought back, I asked what happened to him other people responded and all he-- broke loose. And the only reason I flamed any mod was because we were being flamed and called trouble makers and making a--es out of our selfs for saying how we feel.look at my post and see if I ever said it was mistake to ban said person.


You broke Forum rules many times on three different threads. Whether you asked for AA's return or derfended him is irrelevant, the rule is that banned members are not to be discussed. Why is that so hard for you to understand?

No, you weren't being flamed. I quite accurately called you a trouble maker, and here you are, once again making an ass of yourself, trying to stir up discord.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

JonM said:


> not a very good way to promote participation in the forum.


Attempting to stir up discord is not a very good way to promote participation, either. Frankly, and I speak only for myself now, some of you guys could promote participation here by going somewhere else.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Henry in Panama said:


> JonM said:
> 
> 
> > not a very good way to promote participation in the forum.
> ...


It appears the discord is being stirred by the mods as well as the members. My point exactly, no offense intended.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

There are some who cannot accept moderation gracefully. There are some who love to stir up trouble. There are some who love to pile on after the trouble makers start the crap, even if they don't have a dog in the fight.. I'm very close to losing patience with all of them.

If calling attention to rules violations is "stirring up trouble", then I plead guilty. If you (any of you) don't want to hear from me, don't break the rules, and don't whine about it when you get called on it. Ask any of the thousands of members who don't break the rules and don't make asses of themselves, how many times a moderator has attacked them.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i think at one time or another all of us have broken a rule/rules on here. i remember bpr original thread, and i didnt think he was bashing the guy, it was a civil question. he was just wondering why the guy was saying that his slingshot was more special than any on here that were used to hunt with. btw, bpr, his slingshots are special cause of the ego using the slingshot. admittingly dude has skills, but its just the way he comes across while talking about it that sets people off. this is why i hate censorship or hideing of threads, things arent allowed to die off on thier own, the more you try to stop it, the more life it gets . better if you let the forum members work it out amongst themselves.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I understand persona non grata but how about contributions sunt omnia?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Imperial said:


> i think at one time or another all of us have broken a rule/rules on here. i remember bpr original thread, and i didnt think he was bashing the guy, it was a civil question.


"i cant quite work out how much crap he is talking... im pretty sure it flows from his mouth

Not sure how far up his own arse he is..."

Yep, you can't get much more civil than that. Of course, that is not why the Topic was hidden. It was hidden for a rules violation.

BANNED MEMBERS
Those that were banned were banned for a reason. As such, do not post quotes from them, pictures of them, etc. While they may be let back on the site in the future, during their banishment they are to be considered persona non grata.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Henry in Panama said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > i think at one time or another all of us have broken a rule/rules on here. i remember bpr original thread, and i didnt think he was bashing the guy, it was a civil question.
> ...


 :rofl: i thought of it as constructive criticism from an adults point of view.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Posted in wrong place mia culpa. Was meant to be a PM to someone on this thread. Some how the site decided it was a post not a PM.


----------

